# Tracvac



## ml4wheeling (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone out there have a tracvac and replaced the main hose that connects to the deck? I was wondering because the one I have is dryroting and has many cracks. I wAs going to go to a local equipment shop and buy a new one but want to know if 20$ a ft. Is worth it. I have seen many online that are a lot cheaper but I can't seem to find any reviews on how well they work. I also don't know what the stock wall thickness is. May be I'm over thinking it but some opinions would be welcome. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems like $20.00 is the going rate for a replacement. Just be careful that if you do buy a cheaper hose, that it will hook up to your fittings.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

UUUH, Bill ? He posted it as $20 PER FT. That means it's $160 for the 8 ft hose .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya, it's pretty much all sold by the foot, at least all that I found. Around $27.00 a foot for the 8"!!
ml4wheeling... how old is the hose that you are replacing?


----------



## ml4wheeling (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe 20+ years old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What does you unit look like, and does it have two hoses? If so, do you need to replace both hoses? What lengths are you looking at?

I've heard of guys trying 6" black plastic drainage pipe but not sure if that would be the ticket! How much hose do you need ml4wheeling? At $19.99 a foot or $160.00 for 8' of proper urethane hose that would last another 20 years may not be a bad deal.


----------



## ml4wheeling (Apr 8, 2014)

I will upload a pic when I get home it has 2 hoses one that goes from the outlet of the shredder to the catcher ( this one is ridged metal no issues). The other is the rubber one that goes from the deck to the inlet ( this is about 10'). I am going to buy a 12' section of hose to make the turning radius better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## ml4wheeling (Apr 8, 2014)

Here are some pics of the unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That black hose almost looks like 6" drain pipe you can get at the hardware store. If it works, don't get the drain tile type that's full of holes!


----------



## ml4wheeling (Apr 8, 2014)

I went out to the equipment dealer and bought the hose. It was not much more getting it locally than on line. It was 21$ per foot. Thanks for the comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

